# Minikin V2 ohmz jumping



## JsPLAYn (18/6/17)

Hi guys im sure this has been asked before but i seem to have a mod that is jumping with every press of the fire button. i have put the rda onto a diferent mod and it reads perfect and stays stable. coil is a 0.18ohm read on 2 mods but on minikin it reads 0.22 and upon firing it jumps in small increments up to 0.34 and once up to 0.45 

please help??

another thing is software. ive downloaded and installed the v38 and still does the same. i tried the v39 and u can set ohms and it stays there BUT its just for the OCD satisfaction apparently according to asmodus its still technically jumping but does not show on display and this update was merely brought out for SS users .

thanks in advance


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/6/17)

A short video //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/594660d3cd28b/20170618_131214.mp4


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon_Scholz (18/6/17)

I had the same issue with my minikin v1.5 could be something with the chip or just abit of dirt. 
Have a look at your connector on the mod. Just try and clean it out to the best of you ability. I used an ear bud and toothpick and mine worked like a bomb after that.

Hope you come right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (19/6/17)

an ear bud and some rubbing alcohol...I had the same thing happen but this was due to a buildup of dirt on the 510

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (19/6/17)

Damon_Scholz said:


> I had the same issue with my minikin v1.5 could be something with the chip or just abit of dirt.
> Have a look at your connector on the mod. Just try and clean it out to the best of you ability. I used an ear bud and toothpick and mine worked like a bomb after that.
> 
> Hope you come right


Shot bud will try that

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (19/6/17)

Pindyman said:


> an ear bud and some rubbing alcohol...I had the same thing happen but this was due to a buildup of dirt on the 510


Slm bro.. will try that.. I downloaded version v39 amd able to lock resistance so it works normal now.. but will still clean the contact

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/6/17)

V39 was only for those that wanted to lock, if I recall the tech notes? Not a neccesary upgrade?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JsPLAYn (29/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> V39 was only for those that wanted to lock, if I recall the tech notes? Not a neccesary upgrade?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understood, I read the details.. PROBLEM IS .. today I purchased a troll rta .. and no ohm jumping.. so I'm going to investigate further.. I think it's the goon itself .. I've seem some instagram posts where 528 customs was defending themselves for this particular problem which is occurring with some rdas.. the blaming the machine oil.. but I have completely disassemble it and cleaned and still doin same.. I'm lost now ..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/6/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> Understood, I read the details.. PROBLEM IS .. today I purchased a troll rta .. and no ohm jumping.. so I'm going to investigate further.. I think it's the goon itself .. I've seem some instagram posts where 528 customs was defending themselves for this particular problem which is occurring with some rdas.. the blaming the machine oil.. but I have completely disassemble it and cleaned and still doin same.. I'm lost now ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Is it a Goon 1.5? If it is, make sure the screw at the bottom is tight as this is the positive post screw and it could be the reason why the ohms are jumping.


----------



## JsPLAYn (30/6/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Is it a Goon 1.5? If it is, make sure the screw at the bottom is tight as this is the positive post screw and it could be the reason why the ohms are jumping.


Everything is super tight

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

